# Malayalam Cinema Forum > Gadget Planet >  Suggest Me a Good Car Stereo

## kannappanunni

I need a budget car stereo. just oru media player ayalum mathi. enthelum suggestions undo ?.

i just checked some models

1, Pioneer MVH 1490 UB - oru 3000/ rangel kittum, ithu just oru media player anu.



2, Sony CDX-GT303MP - oru 4750 nu kittum.



Woofer

1, JBL CS 4 - 1200 per kittum



ellardem abhirayam aarayunnu. i need a budget system, not posh, so please avoid biggies.

----------


## teegy

Try JBL.....

----------


## kannappanunni

> Try JBL.....


mashe valla modelum undel para.

avarde oru media player ille. ctx 333 matto ?.

----------


## Santi

cycle il vekkan pattiya stero oke irangiyo marketil ... :Thinking:

----------


## kannappanunni

> cycle il vekkan pattiya stero oke irangiyo marketil ...


u get out from this place  :Cursing:  :Cursing:  :Cursing:

----------


## Santi

> u get out from this place


hu ethayalum mathi amp ilum bakki makudium aanu athinte ithu irikanthu

----------


## kannappanunni

> hu ethayalum mathi amp ilum bakki makudium aanu athinte ithu irikanthu


smarana venam smarana, pandu njan anne airtel dth nte karyathil help cheytahthalle. annu ante post kandappol najn ithe pole choriyan ano vanne ?.  :Doh:  :Doh:  :Doh:

----------


## teegy

> mashe valla modelum undel para.
> 
> avarde oru media player ille. ctx 333 matto ?.


yes, 2 ennam und.

JBL GT-X333 and JBL GT-X555, x555 nu 6K + price undayirunnu.   x333 nu cd player illa, x555 nu und. athanu thammil ulla difference.

----------


## Santi

> smarana venam smarana, pandu njan anne airtel dth nte karyathil help cheytahthalle. annu ante post kandappol najn ithe pole choriyan ano vanne ?.


njan onnu alochichittu varam..budget etrya

----------


## kannappanunni

> yes, 2 ennam und.
> 
> JBL GT-X333 and JBL GT-X555, x555 nu 6K + price undayirunnu.   x333 nu cd player illa, x555 nu und. athanu thammil ulla difference.


hmm ariyam athu just media player anennu. njan adyam itta pioneer model ee 333 nte ethirali anu.

----------


## teegy

Budget undel JBL subwoofer tube type try cheyyu, price is around 8K.

----------


## kannappanunni

> njan onnu alochichittu varam..budget etrya


njan adyame ittallo, budget models ennu.  :Beee:  :Beee:  :Beee:

----------


## kannappanunni

> Budget undel JBL subwoofer tube type try cheyyu, price is around 8K.


spce illa. athu kondu bass tubes ozhivakkunnu.

----------


## teegy

> spce illa. athu kondu bass tubes ozhivakkunnu.


ok, Sony CDX-GT303MP ithu pakshe pazhaya modelalle?

----------


## kannappanunni

> ok, Sony CDX-GT303MP ithu pakshe pazhaya modelalle?


ano ?. but namukku valya features onnum venda bhai.

----------


## Chirakkal Sreehari

below 5000 ulla nalla stereo'yude details..?

----------


## B I L A L

player ethayalum nallathu thanne bhai....pioneer,kenwood,sony,jvc ellam nallathu thanne....njan ente first zen'l JVC anu fit cheythathu...athu thanne ente adutha 3 carilum use cheythu ethandu 7 years upayogichu...no isses....pazhaya model,usb connectivity onum illathathu kondu maati....speakers oke nallathu thanne edutholu....athupole AMP & BAss tube vekunundel JBL thanne better.....

----------


## B I L A L

> spce illa. athu kondu bass tubes ozhivakkunnu.


bass tubes avasyamillel eduthu maati vekam....bass tube illathe enthu music system.....

----------


## Santi

> below 5000 ulla nalla stereo'yude details..?


single din aanel pioneer /jvc de cd option illatha usb /sd card bluetooth matram ulla player undu ...inthakalathu athayalum pore..enthina cd ..phone aayum connect cheyyam ...around 6000 roofa aavum...

----------


## BangaloreaN

*Blaupunkt*  :Innocent:

----------

